# GPU-Z running with Nvidia-Drivers 411.63/411.70: BSOD nvlddmkm.sys => Bug?



## StarGeneral (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello,

I am encountering a strange bug (?) when using GPU-Z.
I came to notice this problem when installing my brand new Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti, which was equipped with a full cover water block by me. The system threw BSODs with reference to Nvidia every few minutes which made me thought i broke the card while changig it to water cooling.

But this is not the case.
The problem seems to be the running GPU-Z application in the background. As soon as GPU-Z is opened and minimized, the system will freeze with a BSOD (nvlddmkm.sys) within minutes. This only happens if the system is in idle-state (reading Word-Documents, browsing with Chrome) and the card is clocking down to clock rates below 200 Mhz for idle operation. If a 3D-application is launched, the problem disappears, no matter how long the application is running.

My system is on stock speeds (no OC) and the Windows-installation is as good as new (1 week old).
Specs: i9 7900X, 32GB DDR4-3200, MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK, GTX 1080 Ti, Windows 10 x64.

I did some digging with WinDBG, which does not mention GPU-Z when analyzing the dump-files. Below are some excerpts from WinDBG.

How should i proceed?
Report this to Nvidia? I tested the driver releases 411.63 and 411.70 which are behaving in the same way.
Or could this be any GPU-Z related issue?

There is some indication concerning WinDBG that an unknown function is adressed (0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function).

WinDBG:


Spoiler





```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7F, {8, ffff8c009678c350, ffff83061c439000, fffff801252510a6}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+2010a6 )

Followup:     MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault).  The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
        use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
        use .trap on that value
Else
        .trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
        (on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: ffff8c009678c350
Arg3: ffff83061c439000
Arg4: fffff801252510a6

Debugging Details:
------------------


KEY_VALUES_STRING: 1


STACKHASH_ANALYSIS: 1

TIMELINE_ANALYSIS: 1


DUMP_CLASS: 1

DUMP_QUALIFIER: 400

BUILD_VERSION_STRING:  17134.1.amd64fre.rs4_release.180410-1804

SYSTEM_MANUFACTURER:  Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.

SYSTEM_PRODUCT_NAME:  MS-7A90

SYSTEM_SKU:  Default string

SYSTEM_VERSION:  1.0

BIOS_VENDOR:  American Megatrends Inc.

BIOS_VERSION:  1.80

BIOS_DATE:  03/16/2018

BASEBOARD_MANUFACTURER:  Micro-Star International Co., Ltd

BASEBOARD_PRODUCT:  X299 GAMING M7 ACK (MS-7A90)

BASEBOARD_VERSION:  1.0

DUMP_TYPE:  2

BUGCHECK_P1: 8

BUGCHECK_P2: ffff8c009678c350

BUGCHECK_P3: ffff83061c439000

BUGCHECK_P4: fffff801252510a6

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8

TRAP_FRAME:  ffff8c009678c350 -- (.trap 0xffff8c009678c350)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=ffff83061c439080 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff801257ec6f8
rdx=0000000000000003 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff801252510a6 rsp=ffff83061c439000 rbp=ffff83061c439060
r8=ffff83061c439020  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000494
r11=ffff9e8502d5cd98 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
nvlddmkm+0x2010a6:
fffff801`252510a6 e821040000      call    nvlddmkm+0x2014cc (fffff801`252514cc)
Resetting default scope

CPU_COUNT: 14

CPU_MHZ: cf0

CPU_VENDOR:  GenuineIntel

CPU_FAMILY: 6

CPU_MODEL: 55

CPU_STEPPING: 4

CPU_MICROCODE: 6,55,4,0 (F,M,S,R)  SIG: 2000049'00000000 (cache) 2000049'00000000 (init)

BLACKBOXBSD: 1 (!blackboxbsd)


BLACKBOXPNP: 1 (!blackboxpnp)


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

ANALYSIS_SESSION_HOST:  PC352

ANALYSIS_SESSION_TIME:  10-04-2018 22:18:39.0138

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.17763.1 amd64fre

STACK_OVERFLOW: Stack Limit: ffff83061c439000. Use (kF) and (!stackusage) to investigate stack usage.

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8010e662f69 to fffff8010e652380

STACK_TEXT:
ffff8c00`9678c208 fffff801`0e662f69 : 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000008 ffff8c00`9678c350 ffff8306`1c439000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffff8c00`9678c210 fffff801`0e65e87f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
ffff8c00`9678c350 fffff801`252510a6 : 0d78c085`45000001 4110c183`49c2ff41 5c8b48b5`7205fa83 b841c3c0`8b410824 : nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+0x27f
ffff8306`1c439000 0d78c085`45000001 : 4110c183`49c2ff41 5c8b48b5`7205fa83 b841c3c0`8b410824 ffff8306`1c439070 : nvlddmkm+0x2010a6
ffff8306`1c439008 4110c183`49c2ff41 : 5c8b48b5`7205fa83 b841c3c0`8b410824 ffff8306`1c439070 00000000`00000004 : 0x0d78c085`45000001
ffff8306`1c439010 5c8b48b5`7205fa83 : b841c3c0`8b410824 ffff8306`1c439070 00000000`00000004 ffff8306`1c439080 : 0x4110c183`49c2ff41
ffff8306`1c439018 b841c3c0`8b410824 : ffff8306`1c439070 00000000`00000004 ffff8306`1c439080 00000000`00000004 : 0x5c8b48b5`7205fa83
ffff8306`1c439020 ffff8306`1c439070 : 00000000`00000004 ffff8306`1c439080 00000000`00000004 ffff9e85`042af29c : 0xb841c3c0`8b410824
ffff8306`1c439028 00000000`00000004 : ffff8306`1c439080 00000000`00000004 ffff9e85`042af29c 00000000`00000004 : 0xffff8306`1c439070
ffff8306`1c439030 ffff8306`1c439080 : 00000000`00000004 ffff9e85`042af29c 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000010 : 0x4
ffff8306`1c439038 00000000`00000004 : ffff9e85`042af29c 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000010 ffffe7f2`cd2e1290 : 0xffff8306`1c439080
ffff8306`1c439040 ffff9e85`042af29c : 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000010 ffffe7f2`cd2e1290 ffff8306`1c4391d0 : 0x4
ffff8306`1c439048 00000000`00000004 : 00000000`00000010 ffffe7f2`cd2e1290 ffff8306`1c4391d0 fffff801`25229e12 : 0xffff9e85`042af29c
ffff8306`1c439050 00000000`00000010 : ffffe7f2`cd2e1290 ffff8306`1c4391d0 fffff801`25229e12 00000000`00000007 : 0x4
ffff8306`1c439058 ffffe7f2`cd2e1290 : ffff8306`1c4391d0 fffff801`25229e12 00000000`00000007 8024848b`48ce8b4c : 0x10
ffff8306`1c439060 ffff8306`1c4391d0 : fffff801`25229e12 00000000`00000007 8024848b`48ce8b4c 00000000`00000004 : 0xffffe7f2`cd2e1290
ffff8306`1c439068 fffff801`25229e12 : 00000000`00000007 8024848b`48ce8b4c 00000000`00000004 fffff801`25977040 : 0xffff8306`1c4391d0
ffff8306`1c439070 00000000`00000007 : 8024848b`48ce8b4c 00000000`00000004 fffff801`25977040 00000000`00000003 : nvlddmkm+0x1d9e12
ffff8306`1c439078 8024848b`48ce8b4c : 00000000`00000004 fffff801`25977040 00000000`00000003 fffff801`2522a886 : 0x7
ffff8306`1c439080 00000000`00000004 : fffff801`25977040 00000000`00000003 fffff801`2522a886 ffff9e85`042af290 : 0x8024848b`48ce8b4c
ffff8306`1c439088 fffff801`25977040 : 00000000`00000003 fffff801`2522a886 ffff9e85`042af290 ffff8306`1c4391d0 : 0x4
ffff8306`1c439090 00000000`00000003 : fffff801`2522a886 ffff9e85`042af290 ffff8306`1c4391d0 00000000`00000000 : nvlddmkm+0x927040
ffff8306`1c439098 fffff801`2522a886 : ffff9e85`042af290 ffff8306`1c4391d0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : 0x3
ffff8306`1c4390a0 ffff9e85`042af290 : ffff8306`1c4391d0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000003 : nvlddmkm+0x1da886
ffff8306`1c4390a8 ffff8306`1c4391d0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000003 fffff801`2522a71a : 0xffff9e85`042af290
ffff8306`1c4390b0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000003 fffff801`2522a71a 00000000`00000000 : 0xffff8306`1c4391d0


THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC:  9988a513b51226604f3563ff048a20b676ef479d

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET:  76d82dc7655b2f3ade7d46feee2212fa2497954e

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD:  970f7e0a06809c8ea16de8701cf0f32fffa6183c

FOLLOWUP_IP:
nvlddmkm+2010a6
fffff801`252510a6 e821040000      call    nvlddmkm+0x2014cc (fffff801`252514cc)

FAULT_INSTR_CODE:  421e8

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+2010a6

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5baa73f4

STACK_COMMAND:  .thread ; .cxr ; kb

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  2010a6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function

BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function

PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS:  0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function

TARGET_TIME:  2018-10-03T17:57:49.000Z

OSBUILD:  17134

OSSERVICEPACK:  286

SERVICEPACK_NUMBER: 0

OS_REVISION: 0

SUITE_MASK:  272

PRODUCT_TYPE:  1

OSPLATFORM_TYPE:  x64

OSNAME:  Windows 10

OSEDITION:  Windows 10 WinNt TerminalServer SingleUserTS

OS_LOCALE:

USER_LCID:  0

OSBUILD_TIMESTAMP:  2018-09-15 04:18:09

BUILDDATESTAMP_STR:  180410-1804

BUILDLAB_STR:  rs4_release

BUILDOSVER_STR:  10.0.17134.1.amd64fre.rs4_release.180410-1804

ANALYSIS_SESSION_ELAPSED_TIME:  14773

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {1e2b201d-3868-7883-c455-91a3ec283c76}
```


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2018)

report this at https://nvidia.custhelp.com

1st level support will ask for system config and dxdiag, so upload those with the initial ticket

keep me updated of developments. if you need anything i'm happy to help


----------



## StarGeneral (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello W1zzard,

thank you for your advice.
I reported this issue to Nvidia right now and will keep you updated.

The Nvidia-Issue-Number is *#181004-000630.*

Update 05.10.2018: Nvidia answered my ticket and requested some additional information (Driver-Installation, MSINFO32-Report in addition to DxDiag).
I supplied this information right now and will keep you updated.


----------



## StarGeneral (Oct 6, 2018)

Update 06.10.2018: I supplied some Minidump-Files to Nvidia after all their suggestions did not lead to any solution. They are looking into these files right now.


----------



## StarGeneral (Oct 16, 2018)

After engaging this topic and going it through several times, Nvidia says that this has to do with GPU-Z.
They were not able to find any problems inside their driver-code and they say that they cannot reproduce this.

As my 1080 Ti is running fine in all the games and applications except GPU-Z my graphics card should not be defective.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks for the update. Could you check if this happens with the latest GPU-Z 2.13.0, too?


----------



## Kotonoha (Oct 23, 2018)

try to rollback to previous drivers, so i heard nvidia gimped 10 series cards
i'm on 399.07


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 24, 2018)

Kotonoha said:


> so i heard nvidia gimped 10 series cards



Untrue, we had a user here dubunk that pretty strongly.  But rolling back in general is not a bad idea...  though it doesn't help fix the GPU-Z issue if one exists.


----------



## StarGeneral (Nov 25, 2018)

Sorry for the late reply. As it seems, the error is gone using the driver-version 416.94 + GPU-Z 2.15.0.
I cannot say if the cause was the driver or the tool, but now everything seems to be running fine.


----------

